# Drive Belt for Hustler Tiller



## Bullock dj (Mar 22, 2021)

This vintage Hustler tiller belonged to my dad. He probably purchased it in the 60’s. I need a new belt and I’m having a hard time finding one. Anyone knowing where I can find one I’d greatly appreciate any leads. The belt measures 10 1/2” in length and 1/8 “ in width. 

Thanking you in advance!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Bullock dj, welcome to the tractor forum. 

Width 1/8"?? This must be a typo...


----------



## Bullock dj (Mar 22, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Hello Bullock dj, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Width 1/8"?? This must be a typo...


Thanks for the acceptance. Yes that was an error. The correct width is 0.01”


----------



## Bullock dj (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Take the belt off of the measuring machine, make sure the jaws are closed, and press the "zero" button. Then measure your belt.


----------

